# Upside down Oranda



## zirliz (Nov 15, 2006)

My Boy friend's fish called fish every day at night rolls upside down on top of water and is unable to right himself for while.
He feeds the fish Tetra Japan special which is specially formulated for these fish to prevent this problem.
I'm at a loss myself because any time this has occurred it's due to poor diet flakes etc or swim bladder but he's been doing this for over a week. He's been treated for swim bladder before also.
Any idea
thanks


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

is he doing it after feeding only ? if he is then he could be taking in to much air whilst eating so just make sure the food sinks if this is not the case then re treat with swim bladder treatment


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Your first thing to try is to soak the food in a little of the fish water before feeding so he isn't taking it from the top (Thus stopping any air entering his stomach). Try this for a week or so, then if you have no luck there may be a blockage pressing on the swim bladder (from his stomach) - to releive this try feeding either daphnia or brineship (the shells on these tiny crustaceans should break thra blockage in his tummy. If this doesn't work treat the fish with a course of INTERPET's 'Anti-internal bacteria treatment (It'll just cost a few quid from any aquatic store)


----------



## serpentkid100 (Mar 7, 2006)

his swim baladders gone, go down to your local pet shop and get some treatment, else stop feeding so much dry food, try frozen bloodworms, he will like that.

the swim bladder is what keeps the right amount of air in to keep em upright, too much and no balance control

: victory::2thumb:


----------



## fundo (Feb 7, 2007)

'fancy' goldfish are basically deformed gold fish. To get them, people used genetic deformities and continued to breed from them. Because of this, their internal organs are very delicate and a bit messed up.

Feeding flake food is a no no as it is very hard for them to digest. This sits in the stomach which pushes against the swim bladder causing irreversible damage. Eventually the food may rot inside the stomach and kill the fish.


----------



## Drummerkid (Sep 24, 2007)

One of my tiger barbs used to do this but i ued the treatment I bought from a pet store.


----------



## zirliz (Nov 15, 2006)

fundo said:


> 'fancy' goldfish are basically deformed gold fish. To get them, people used genetic deformities and continued to breed from them. Because of this, their internal organs are very delicate and a bit messed up.
> 
> Feeding flake food is a no no as it is very hard for them to digest. This sits in the stomach which pushes against the swim bladder causing irreversible damage. Eventually the food may rot inside the stomach and kill the fish.


He's not eating flakes just granules


----------



## fundo (Feb 7, 2007)

It can happen with other foods, but it is mainly associated with flake. What is the temperature in the tank? Do you have a heater in there? If it is too cold the fish won't be able to digest ANY food properly


----------



## zirliz (Nov 15, 2006)

Ah could the temp it's a cold house


----------

